# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Test Cypionate First Cycle Log

## pstacks

Alright, this is my first real cycle. I am doing 500mg/wk of test cypionate for 12 weeks. I did a couple of ill-advised dbol only cycles a few years back, with little to no PCT. You better believe I did my homework this time around...

23 years old
5'9"
195 lbs
14-16% bodyfat (haven't been able to measure recently, but I have gone down some)
Lifting for 4 years

Week 1-12: 250mg of Test Cyp 2x/wk
Week 4(?): HCG 500IU 3x/wk
Week 5-14: HCG 250IU 2x-3x/wk

I am starting the HCG a little late because I want to see how I react to the test. I want that to be at its peak before I introduce something else that will raise my test as well as my estrogen, so I am in a good position to combat the sides during this cycle as well as on future cycles.

I have Aromasin on hand, and honestly am not sure when I will start it. I got some sides from the dbol when I did that in the past, but was able to mostly combat them with a weak OTC AI (like I said, poor decisions). Any input from you guys? Should I just wait to see if I start getting the itchy nipples and bloat before I start this? Still debating honestly. I just did my first pin today, and I could start the AI tomorrow. I think I will most definitely run it with the HCG.

PCT:

Week 1: Clomid 50mg/ed & Nolva 40mg/ed
Week 2-6: Clomid 25mg/ed & Nolva 20mg/ed

Any issues or suggestions for this also?

Like I said, I just did my first pin this morning in my right glute. I'm sitting on a heating pad right now lol...it got pretty tender a couple hours after. Honestly doesn't feel much, if any, worse than a flu shot. There is no redness or swelling. And honestly, I was a little nervous and it was a little difficult to aspirate . The needle probably stirred around a little, so hopefully I can attribute this to virgin muscle and virgin injector  :Icon Rolleyes: 

I think I will try quads next time, and possibly delts. Any input? I just like the idea of everything being right in front of me, so I can really take my time and make sure I see everything I am doing.

I train 5 days a week, and my diet is solid. It is about 3500 calories with about a 45/40/15 pro/carb/fat split. I don't have the macros and info here now, so I will post it up tomorrow. I will also try to get some updated pics taken.

I don't think I am forgetting anything, any advice is appreciated. Thanks bros

----------


## oldschoolfitness

500mg / wk with a good bulking diet (eating, eating , and more eating) will yield good results pct will be good although unless you really need it for gyno issues you could save the nolva for another cycle. lift for strength reps or weight get plenty of rest and enjoy.

----------


## pstacks

> 500mg / wk with a good bulking diet (eating, eating , and more eating) will yield good results pct will be good although unless you really need it for gyno issues you could save the nolva for another cycle. lift for strength reps or weight get plenty of rest and enjoy.


Thanks, I'm sure I will enjoy! Clomid only pct? I've heard that the sides can be a little much, especially running it by itself.

----------


## pstacks

Ok, I did my second pin last night. Hit my right quad, and it was really smooth. Had a little discomfort during the injection, but I went really slow (about 60 seconds to push in 1cc) and massaged and heated the area. So far so good, my quad is a little sore but not like my glute was. I think I was in too shallow honestly, and I know I moved the pin a little. 

I also started the aromasin yesterday, I will be doing 10mg/eod. 

My diet is as follows:

protein - 387g
carb - 258g
fat - 89g

this ends up at about 3400 calories. 

I am going to post this up in the diet section, with detailed meals. 

I'm not feeling anything yet as far as I can tell.

----------


## layeazy

it takes a couple of weeks you will gradually feel it good luck and increase your calories as you get further into the cycle..

----------


## pstacks

> it takes a couple of weeks you will gradually feel it good luck and increase your calories as you get further into the cycle..


How much should I increase to? 3400 is about 500 above my BMR. I know it's a difficult way to bulk, but I'd like to cut some bodyfat during this cycle while adding lean muscle.

----------


## pstacks

Quad is sore!! It's actually not sore at all where I did the pin, but the rest of it is lol. I'm guessing the massage and heating really helped, so will make sure to hit the entire quad before and after next pin. 

I'm thinking about hitting the delt this Sunday, but i like the quad because I can use both hands. I'd have to bury the needle all the way to make sure I don't move when I aspirate or inject...I'm a little paranoid about the pin breaking. Should I not be? I've been leaving about 1/4 inch out. 

Also, PCT question. I've gotten advice to run it for 6 weeks, but it seems like everyone else is at 4. Should I rethink this?

Thanks, I'll link the diet thread when I get a minute. I'll try to get some pictures too.

----------


## pstacks

Diet is posted...

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...lease-critique!!

Any PCT and injection thoughts^^^^?

----------


## Far from massive

I llike the responses posted on your diet. I feel the only time for whey is after a workout. Stay away from bagels and bread. 

As far as injection pain, your first cycle with injectables ( I don't know if this is the case) will be the worst as your muscles are "virgin". Anyway to lessen injection pain. Take a pan and put about 3/4" of water in it and place it on the stove and turn on high while placing the bottle of test in it. When the water stats to boil you will hear the bottle going clinkiety clink as it dances around from the air bubbling out from underneath. At this point the test should be about warm enough to use ( what I do is to shake the test then place the bottle against the back of my hand if its good and hot its ready probably 130° or so, don't worry it will cool) now go ahead and swab the vial and your thigh and draw up the test from the bottle. By the time you get done drawing into the cool syringe and swapping needles and getting ready to inject the test will be down to 105° or so which will be ideal for injection. Inject slowly as you did and when you massage start massaging very lightly up and down your leg. I think many people tramatize the tissue by jamming the heal of there hand on there thigh like they were kneeding cold dought LOL. 

PS You will not need a "vent pin" to ease pressure, nothing in the vial will come close to boiling even at 212° and the only thing a vent pin may do is allow moisture and inpurities to enter the vial.

This should help keep the pain to a minimum.

Good luck,

FFM

----------


## pstacks

> I llike the responses posted on your diet. I feel the only time for whey is after a workout. Stay away from bagels and bread. 
> 
> As far as injection pain, your first cycle with injectables ( I don't know if this is the case) will be the worst as your muscles are "virgin". Anyway to lessen injection pain. Take a pan and put about 3/4" of water in it and place it on the stove and turn on high while placing the bottle of test in it. When the water stats to boil you will hear the bottle going clinkiety clink as it dances around from the air bubbling out from underneath. At this point the test should be about warm enough to use ( what I do is to shake the test then place the bottle against the back of my hand if its good and hot its ready probably 130° or so, don't worry it will cool) now go ahead and swab the vial and your thigh and draw up the test from the bottle. By the time you get done drawing into the cool syringe and swapping needles and getting ready to inject the test will be down to 105° or so which will be ideal for injection. Inject slowly as you did and when you massage start massaging very lightly up and down your leg. I think many people tramatize the tissue by jamming the heal of there hand on there thigh like they were kneeding cold dought LOL. 
> 
> PS You will not need a "vent pin" to ease pressure, nothing in the vial will come close to boiling even at 212° and the only thing a vent pin may do is allow moisture and inpurities to enter the vial.
> 
> This should help keep the pain to a minimum.
> 
> Good luck,
> ...


Ok sounds good, thanks for the response. I did my other quad yesterday and ran for about a half hour afterwards, not sure if that's a great idea or not lol. It's more sore than the right was, and I did a leg workout after that. 

I'll try this technique next time. I did try to heat the oil under some hot water, but I'll do more next time. 

I think I'll hit my delt on Wednesday. I'm not sure if I'll be able to aspirate without moving the needle at all, any tips? I'm leaving about 1/4" of the pin out.

----------


## pstacks

Alright anybody who has checked this out, here's a quick update. I'm at 197lbs now, and I've lost a little bf. I've really tweaked my diet and I have been doing some cardio. 

I did my fourth pin yesterday, hit the right quad again. It doesn't seem to be nearly as sore as the first time I injected there. 

I'll post some pics up today hopefully, I know I keep saying that but I just haven't had the time. 

I think I will start the HCG next week or the week after. 

I will be pinning my quads until I get some bigger pins for my glutes. I want to do delts but I don't trust myself to aspirate with one hand without really moving the needle. I've read that some people actually kneel down and prop it up on a desk or something. Maybe I've been aspirating too hard but I'm really paranoid about shooting into a vein, so I wait til I see bubbles. That takes a lot of pressure with a 25g.

Any other tips on injecting or anything for me? Any feedback on the diet or macros?

Thanks for checking it out...

----------


## Bigd89

I know you got pics, stop holding out! Haha. Good luck bro.

----------


## pstacks

> I know you got pics, stop holding out! Haha. Good luck bro.


Haha! I think you're the only one who is still on here, but ill get some up when I see girl so she can take pictures. I PROMISE! Lol

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I have been reading, and I am sure other are too. Don't lose momentum on posting.  :Smilie: 

I have never seen a bubble when I aspirate . I give it a pull and always get nothing. It is like pulling against a vacuum. My theory is that you won't have to pull really hard to get blood if you are in a vein. I only do glutes and don't know if that makes a difference.

----------


## Necrosaro

Is there a reason as to why you start at 23 years old? If you are at a base of 15 percent in fat but weight 195...imagine waiting for another 2 years what you could be at? Maybe 215 and 13%? You have the base going just could have waited longer and been even bigger then you are right now natural.

----------


## pstacks

> Is there a reason as to why you start at 23 years old? If you are at a base of 15 percent in fat but weight 195...imagine waiting for another 2 years what you could be at? Maybe 215 and 13%? You have the base going just could have waited longer and been even bigger then you are right now natural.


20 pounds while shedding fat? No way man. When I started lifting I was 140 pounds at maybe 14%, so I have put on over 50 pounds of mostly muscle since then. I haven't seen any real gains in over a year.

The only thing I wish I would have done before this cycle is cut a little more.

----------


## pstacks

> I have been reading, and I am sure other are too. Don't lose momentum on posting. 
> 
> I have never seen a bubble when I aspirate. I give it a pull and always get nothing. It is like pulling against a vacuum. My theory is that you won't have to pull really hard to get blood if you are in a vein. I only do glutes and don't know if that makes a difference.


Enough said my man, I'll keep up with it. And your theory seems to make sense, thanks for the advice.

Did my 8th pin yesterday, and I went back to glutes since I got some 23g 1.5", so we are finishing up week 4. For some reason it hurts more than quads the day after, maybe because I lift legs or run after the quad injection to disperse the oil. 

I also started on the hcg on Tuesday. Since I started a little late, I did 500iu then and will do 500 again on Friday. Then I will do 250 on sunday, and stick with 250 twice a week. I am shooting sub q into my stomach fat.

I am still continuing the aromasin . I started at 10mg/ed. Around the start of week 3, I thought I was getting some.sensitivity around my nips so I upped the dose to 10mg/ed. I am very concerned about making sure I do not allow some adolescent gyno to get any worse. This may have been a little premature however, because my joints hurt like no other at the gym earlier this week. I decreased to 7mg/day, so we will see how that goes.

Honestly guys I'm not feeling much yet. My lifts haven't gone up dramatically or anything. I'm not feeling that sense of "general well being"that I've heard about, and my sex drive is pretty normal. Im a little more vascular, but I've been hitting the cardio pretty hard so I probably lost a little bf. I actually have been pretty tired, irritable, and not in the best of moods. I swear i was feelingbetter than this in week 3...big sex drive and feeling like a beast, although I guess it could've been in my head. *Do you guys think I'm surpressing estrogen too much???*

----------


## awms

Hmmm seems off that your sex drive has not gone up I noticed that in week 2. Wait it out....most people dont really feel it kick in until about week 5 or 6 but when you do it will be BOOM! strength and size will start to rapidly go up!

----------


## pstacks

> Hmmm seems off that your sex drive has not gone up I noticed that in week 2. Wait it out....most people dont really feel it kick in until about week 5 or 6 but when you do it will be BOOM! strength and size will start to rapidly go up!


Yeah hopefully that will be the case. I weighed in today a lot lower than I have been the past few weeks...I was at 197 this morning and I've been more like 200 the past couple weeks. Bodyfat is at 15%. I can't seem to shake whatever it is that I've been sick from, so that might have something to do with it. Its hard to force down food and get decent sleep, I need to get better.

----------


## pstacks

Here's some pictures...I had to use my phone since I took them myself, and for some reason it is stretching them some horizontally. Makes me look wider and my arms smaller in the back pics, and I can't figure it out. They look normal on my phone but as soon as I upload them anywhere it stretches them. Oh well.

----------


## pstacks

Actually I think my computer is what was stretching them, they look pretty legit on here.

Back up to 200 even, I am going to recalculate my macros and add some here and there. Maybe bump it up to about 3700-3900 calories? My appetite seems big today.

----------


## Bigd89

Id say your sitting around 17%. Eat big, but keep it clean. Looking good though keep it up.

----------


## Jfew44

Everybody is different bro. You could try the aromasin and see if your mood/sex drive elevates. I find that I absolutely need an AI while on a heavy test cycle.

----------


## pstacks

> Id say your sitting around 17%. Eat big, but keep it clean. Looking good though keep it up.


Ok, I know calipers aren't 100% so I'll take your word for it. I have been eating very clean, and have all my meals and macros planned out. I am actually in the process of revamping some of the numbers, so I will post macros once I finish. Thanks bro.

----------


## pstacks

> Everybody is different bro. You could try the aromasin and see if your mood/sex drive elevates. I find that I absolutely need an AI while on a heavy test cycle.


I tapered back to 10mg/eod a little over a week ago and this seems to be working out so far. Mood and sex drive are decently better, and my joints aren't hurting anymore. I think I will stay here for a little while and see how it goes. Thanks bro

----------


## pstacks

New macros:

Cal/Pro/Carb/Fat

3594/399/269/98

Eating Pro/Carb and Pro/Fat meals, 8 times a day.

----------


## Jenseno9

> New macros:
> 
> Cal/Pro/Carb/Fat
> 
> 3594/399/269/98
> 
> Eating Pro/Carb and Pro/Fat meals, 8 times a day.



What's the benefit of eating so much protein? You only need at most 1.5gx BW. Fill in the rest of your calories from the carbs you need for energy and the rest from good fats to get to the calories you require. If your getting softer eat less carbs. Nuts, seeds, avocados, coconut oil/milk, olive oil, whole milk (ideally raw) should be in your diet, oh and BACON! All good fats.

----------


## KidUK

> 20 pounds while shedding fat? No way man. When I started lifting I was 140 pounds at maybe 14%, so I have put on over 50 pounds of mostly muscle since then. I haven't seen any real gains in over a year.
> 
> The only thing I wish I would have done before this cycle is cut a little more.


This is bullshit, i put on 25 lbs of solid muscle in only 2.5/3 yrs. Naturally, i ate good and trained like a son of a bitch! I can be done w/ good motivation.

----------


## itsjayman02

> This is bullshit, i put on 25 lbs of solid muscle in only 2.5/3 yrs. Naturally, i ate good and trained like a son of a bitch! I can be done w/ good motivation.


This log is 2 years old

----------


## CaptainDwamn

Loll he has a good point! ^^^^

----------

